# Spring Cleaning Auction starting March 15th



## Gini (Feb 28, 2008)

With the holidays and some of the time restraints we had. The auction will be starting back up March 15th.

We are calling it the [SIZE=14pt]"SPRING CLEANING AUCTION"![/SIZE]

CMHR appreciates everyone's participation in the auctions we have had in the past and want to

[SIZE=14pt] THANK YOU!!!!![/SIZE]

We are really starting out this year with a number of horses that are going to need foster and adoptive homes. If it continues at this rate we will need help more than ever before. As Marty stated CMHR will never turn a horse or owner in need away....

If you have anything you would consider donating to the CMHR auction please send it to:

CMHR

% Gini Acton

16340 N Coronado View RD

Tucson, AZ 85739

I will then take the photo's, box the item getting it ready to mail right at the close of the auction.

We accept and appreciate any and all items horsey or not that you may want to donate!!

If you have any questions or want to let me know what you are sending. Please e-mail me at:

[email protected]

Thank you for your help and support helping CMHR help the horses "One Mini at a time"!


----------



## chandab (Feb 28, 2008)

Gini,

I have a few items that I'll get boxed up and sent out for the "spring cleaning" auction.


----------



## Gini (Feb 28, 2008)

chandab said:


> Gini,
> 
> I have a few items that I'll get boxed up and sent out for the "spring cleaning" auction.


Chanda

Thank you for your support!!

Gini


----------



## C G Minis (Feb 29, 2008)

I have lots of horsey items I will send your way. Big horse and small.


----------



## Champ (Feb 29, 2008)

If you take big horse items I could send some to you


----------



## minie812 (Feb 29, 2008)

WOULD IT BE EASIER TO SEND PICS LIKE WE DID BEFORE FOR THE KANSAS MINIS-THAT WAY IT IS NOT BEING SHIPPED TWICE?


----------



## Gini (Feb 29, 2008)

minie812 said:


> WOULD IT BE EASIER TO SEND PICS LIKE WE DID BEFORE FOR THE KANSAS MINIS-THAT WAY IT IS NOT BEING SHIPPED TWICE?


Last auction with everyone mailing from the person that donated the item got very confusing. It was very hard to keep track of the items as we did not know the status of whether it had been mailed or not.

What I've done in the past is get them in, pictures taken, boxed and ready to mail so the day after auction closes their addressed and mailed. This way I can have a tracking of what has been sent.

Thank you for suggesting the pictures and being sent from donor.

Gini



Champ said:


> If you take big horse items I could send some to you



Big horse items are great also. Quite a few have big horses so it would be an asset to our auction>

THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## horsefeather (Mar 15, 2008)

Gini,

I have lots of Birds and Blooms magazines. Is it too late to send them for the auction?

Pam


----------



## Gini (Mar 16, 2008)

horsefeather said:


> Gini,
> 
> I have lots of Birds and Blooms magazines. Is it too late to send them for the auction?
> 
> Pam


Pam

Please send them on, I am adding things daily. Thank you so much for helping us.

Gini


----------

